# Jazz/Funk/Soull/Disco



## MiztressWinter (Apr 16, 2010)

Am I the only one that loves this shit? lol man....


----------



## absurdtoast (May 8, 2010)

FUNK IS AMAZING! P-Funk want's to get funked up!!

P-funk is great, Parliament, Kool and the gang, Funkadelic , Ohio Players, Graham Central Station, Lakeside...the sound track to the video game toejam and earl panic on funkotran is the greatest, funktastic video game soundtrack of all time!!

Some funk I like:



classic: 



Toejam and Earl FUNK:


----------



## Pedal (May 9, 2010)

Ah, music.

If you have an appetite for some exotic jazz, check out Jean-luc Ponty. A french violinist. Listen to this man rip the violin.


Listening to this song is like walking on fucking sunlight.


----------



## trotsky (May 10, 2010)

This is more acid jazz/lounge, but Groove Collective, anyone?
And if you don't mind something a bit more DJ'd, Nujabes.


----------



## MiztressWinter (May 13, 2010)

@ Pedal. That first link was AMAZING. Loved the violin stuff. The second link was also good. 

@ toast. YES all good stuff you listed there. I love funk (I've also seen p-funk live awhile back. SO good)

@ trotsky I had never heard of Nujabes. checked out some tracks. Def a bit more DJ'd but that doesn't bother me in the slightest. Overall I really like what I heard. Thanks for sharing. i love to find new good music to listen to


----------



## wildboy860 (May 13, 2010)

Deep Banana Blackout, from Bridgeport, CT


----------



## outskirts (Apr 13, 2012)

How about some Lonnie Smith?


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/OrGyvMEmOR4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## outskirts (Apr 13, 2012)

MiztressWinter said:


> Am I the only one that loves this shit? lol man....




You have really good taste in music!


----------



## absurdtoast (Apr 13, 2012)

all good stuff! get the funk out of my face


----------



## outskirts (Apr 26, 2012)

How could anyone who travels not like this one?!


----------



## Earth (Apr 26, 2012)

MiztressWinter said:


> Am I the only one that loves this shit? lol man....
> 
> Definately not.
> I grew up in the 1970s / early 80's and loved disco / funk / etc.... along with everything else that was happening.
> ...


----------



## Doc Road (Nov 1, 2012)

All vary groovy,I totaliy dig Red hot chili pepers, funk inspierd jams of all sorts.


----------

